
Fly – Mobile video editing - yamilg
https://editonthefly.com/
======
AVTizzle
If this app works like this website makes it look like it works - major props
to this team.

We're having a tricky enough time getting simple photo uploads working across
iOS and Android. Can't imagine the technical complexity going into designing
and developing something like this.

~~~
bg0
Almost all the features you need to buy as a reasonably priced add-on but the
in-app demo lets you try them all out and they work really nicely.

Being a video editor myself, they did a pretty awesome job at making the
simple actions pretty intuitive.

I'm just curious to what the output resolution is.

~~~
timnovikoff
It's up to 1080p with an iPhone 5s. It's up to 720p with an iPhone 5. (source:
I am one of the devs.)

------
samirmenon
Making video editing (even just the basics of it) even somewhat simple is a
challenging problem. Props to you guys!

~~~
timnovikoff
Thanks!

~~~
techer
Very useful...my slow mo videos aren't playing ball though. Any tips?

~~~
timnovikoff
Hmmm, they're not playing at all or they're not playing in slow mo? If you
could follow up using the Feedback feature of the app that would be even
better, or email me directly at tim@editonthefly.com

------
ianstallings
Having dealt with all of this stuff directly, from editing on the device to
dealing with the myriad of possible renditions on the server and streaming
them back down to various devices, I can say this - bad ass. This app is well
designed.

------
codezero
The multiple device synchronized recording is really awesome.

~~~
ajcarpenter
I'm surprised they buried this right at the bottom because I find this the
most compelling feature.

~~~
wildpeaks
Exactly: position a few people around the room to get multiple points of
views, and one in charge of editing videos: great when you're livetweeting an
event.

If it's not already in it, a "Share video" feature / integrating with IFTTT
would be perfect for that use case.

------
rjuyal
This looks great. Unfortunately I have android mobile.

